# Pimping up your reels



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I changed the handle & wind side on my TLD20, which made it usable at last, & finally got round to changing the drag washers in the Certate which had worn to near transparency. More maintenance than pimping though. I did wonder about changing the Certate washers to the Jack Erskine ones, but ended up getting 8 original washers (pregreased) for $12.00 (Certate takes 3). I haven't heard about ceramic bearings, but they sound good.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

This bloke is very knowledgeable and has some good reel pimping gear. http://www.jackerskine.com/dragfrictionwashers.html

I've bought a few of his drag washers for my reels and plan on ordering some go fast oil for my baitcaster.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think DIck upgraded his knob :shock: :shock:  
Is that right Woppie? Did you add bling to your Morethan?

A friend leant me his Stella 8000 with upgraded Fisherman handle, oh my god, talk about smooth. This thing would spin for ages, it was an engineering masterpiece, I'd just spin the thing for fun.

Gatesy you can get aftermarket handles, knobs etc for the Catalina, could be just the thing for you!?

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Changed handles on my certate and branzino - easier to crank out some speed action - and fight a king or two.... yes they spin for ever - well worth the upgrade..... was thinking about pimping the Saltiga... but think i need a car first and then to get fishing


----------



## Gerhardd (Nov 4, 2008)

I replaced my ABU drag washers with Smooth drag washers...

http://www.smoothdrag.com/

I was amazed what difference this made to the reels


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dunno if I'd call it pimping, but I put Penn Carbontex drag washers in some of my old (antique, really) Mitchell reels (301, 303).

You can easily get drop in replacement ultra low friction bearings for baitcaster and overhead reels, if you're into distance casting.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

new knob 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gatesy where do you get the carbon fibre handle from?

I'm getting my old C4 6500 out of moth balls to start using again, as I just picked up a T-cuve 6-8kg bait caster which should match the c4 nicely, but I cant stand the dicky little twin handle.

I would be happy with just a plain old steel power handle, like what I have on my ABU Revo Inshore, but dont know where to get one from. :?

Hows your pimping going?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike, after our chat on the chat last night i think i will havea go at pimping a reel or two , got your email re the 2500 , looks a bit rough , but will sleep on it , i would like a 2500 to have a play with , would be interesting if you posted that link where the ABU sings and he empties the spool unreal , i will be in touch mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike , i can watch that over and over again what skill and see the line fly off the spool and nearly empty it , magnificent , he could cast in Sydney and catch fish in Port Phillip Bay in Melbourne , unbeliavable , love it :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> DOES ANYONE HERE CAST LIKE THIS
> 
> I SURE DON'T
> 
> ...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy8A1OecZ ... &sk=t&sd=a

Im presuming Gatesy that your entering some of these comps with your carp reel in that land locked republic that you call home......  I can send you an orange tee if you need one !!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nice video Woppie, i notice a lot of their strength must come from the belly.
must be a bitch having to cast over those hills to get to the water


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Would like to see him do that out of a kayak with a 2.5gr sx40 :shock: :lol:

Thanks for the tip Gatesy, but with the aussie dollar not worth anything at the moment I might just try and get it locally. I need to get a new cir-clip thingy for where the handle goes on any way, so I might give Pure Fishing a call.

I'll send a email to Jack Erskine to see how much a set of bearings will cost.

Have you got any links to a sight with good detail on how to re assemble these reels.....pulling apart I have no problems with  , its just getting them back together.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike , this is getting really interesting , i wouldnt mind tweaking one of my ABU 5000 reels and see if i can get some distance , or at least get it to run smoother , keep up the advice mate


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gatesy what type of sick forum is that :? :shock: .....dedicated to cat fish??? yuk!..... next thing you will tell me there is a forum dedicated to carp. :roll: :lol:

Have sent a email to Jack Erskine, for a price on bearings and lube, will let you know of cost Bazz.

What type of magnet set up are you going to use Gatesy?

I found this USA store that sells upgrade kits for the ABU. http://www.castawaylakes.com/ReelAccessories.html just wish the oz dollar was doing better.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Paul , i am keen to follow this up and get the ABUs running like swiss watches , looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy what type of sick forum is that :? :shock: .....dedicated to cat fish???
> ...


I can vouch for Mike's Reel Repairs as a repeat customer. I think the correct URL is http://www.mikesreelrepair.com without the "s".


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Didnt get a reply from Jack, so I phoned today, seems he's gone fishing...........cant argue with that  . Should be back at the end of the week.
Will wait to see what he has to offer.


----------



## Dell (Feb 17, 2008)

I've pimped out my 2 certate finesse customs with blue zpi handles and cork knobs. It's nothin 2 flash but looks good i reckon.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally got a reply from Jack.

Hi Paul
We now stock ABEC Ceramic & Stainless Bearings which are as good as the 
TG"s but half the price. A set of 2 Ceramic Bearings for your Abu would 
cost $39.50, S/S $28.00. The Red Rocket Fual is $12.95. These Prices 
include GST but postage will be extra.
Regards
Veronica Erskine

Will order the ABEC ceramic bearings and oil and let you know how it goes.

Dell and I didnt think a certate could look any better :shock: :shock: very nice handles.


----------

